# All hassle and stress because of this



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

Well my past week has been hectic and a nightmare all because I found this on the job


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

Ha that is awesome. What do you do mate?


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

i'd say, roofer?


----------



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

I do loft conversions mainly but all aspects of building work bats are becoming the bane of my life lofts wise if your looking for a career change do bat surveys it cost 200 quid first visit and believe it or not they turn up at dusk and sit in the garden till total darkness looking out for bats


----------



## foxfish (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

Awesome little beast, tell us more....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

On the second pic there's windows in the background so I'd say site joiner


----------



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

On a lighter note it was amazing and after all the hassle I just made it a new home in the eaves of the house put a bottom entrance on it and its now happy as a pig in s##t you wanna see the teeth on them


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

Cool, I bet they are. Where you based mate? We're a joinery firm who do loft conversions to barns to custom box sash windows and Doors 

Anything really. I'm gonna start my 2 foot tank oak cabinet build very shortly, as I've been making a solid oak dresser at work and I want some of that!

Also helps that dads the boss and the £200 worth of oak required is surplus to requirements and therefore free


----------



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

We had to make a box for it and gradually warm it up till it came out of hibernation then offer it up to the new home wearing gloves because when it was awake it was not quite as lethargic and went mental but it had to accept its home or all work was to stop till next April luckily it went straight in


----------



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

We are based in North west we go all over Wales and the nearby border towns mainly around Oswestry but we all live in Prestwich Manchester


----------



## b1zbaz (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

Oh and the box is heated


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: All hassle and stress because of this*

cool if i told my boy i was going to change career and be batman he'd love it lol good job rehoming the little bugger


----------

